# dame argo



## mapi.cat

Hola 
en el corto "Españistán" , al final un mendigo tiene una pancarta donde está escrito "dame argo",¿ por qué esta R?
Gracias por vuestras respuestas,
Mapi


----------



## Erreconerre

mapi.cat said:


> Hola
> en el corto "Españistán" , al final un mendigo tiene una pancarta donde está escrito "dame argo",¿ por qué esta R?
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas,
> Mapi


No estoy seguro, pero creo que es el mismo* argo* que se lee en _Platero y yo_, capítulo II, ¿Ba argo?, y que, según tengo entendido, significa ¿Lleva usted algo?


----------



## Ludaico

mapi.cat said:


> Hola
> en el corto "Españistán" , al final un mendigo tiene una pancarta donde está escrito "dame argo",¿ por qué esta R?
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas,
> Mapi



Hola y bienvenido al foro.
"_...manque sea un piazo pan_", podría ser una de sus continuaciones. Se trata tan solo de una forma de expresarse (mal) que aún perdura en determinados estratos.
Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En el habla andaluza es habitual pronunciar la ele implosiva como erre. Algo suena entonces como argo,

En España la mayoría de los gitanos vivían en Andalucía y el habla gitana contiene rasgos típicamente andaluces.
Los gitanos, afortunadamente ya casi no, ejercían la mendicidad y se supone que decían como frase para pedir "dame argo", o sea, dame algo.


----------



## duvija

También se usa en música. Gardel, cantando tangos, decía 'targo que me hiciste mal y sin embargo te quiero'. Aparentemente la [r] se puede sostener más que la [n], aunque parezca raro.


----------



## Julvenzor

Ludaico said:


> Hola y bienvenido al foro.
> "_...manque sea un piazo pan_", podría ser una de sus continuaciones. Se trata tan solo de una forma de expresarse (mal) que aún perdura en determinados estratos.
> Saludos.




Hola Ludaico, por favor, le ruego cortésmente que lo no llame "expresarse mal"; pues bien podría yo despotricar de las _bienconsideradas_ hablas del resto de España.

Y concuerdo con Pablo, el vídeo hace una clara referencia a los rasgos típicos del caracter andaluz. Y ojo, no sólo propio de catetos e ignorantes: yo también digo "a*r*go" y "a*r*macén". A ver si alguien osa tacharme de analfabeto, que le corregiré hasta el DNI.

Un saludo.


----------



## Erreconerre

duvija said:


> También se usa en música.


También en la poesía.  _*La pava*_ es un poema que habla de una pareja de enamorados que discute; ella promete no volver a salir la ventana para verlo; se despiden, él deseando que al día siguiente ella salga a la ventana, ella deseando que él vuelva y murmurando "¡Dios mío, que *güerva*!"


----------



## Aviador

También en Chile es frecuente oír en el habla popular la pronunciación alveolar simple ([ɾ]) del grafema _l_: _algo_ /argo/; _caldo_ /kardo/; palta /parta/.
A diferencia de lo que informa Julvenzor respecto del dialecto andaluz, aquí es una pronunciación que no goza de prestigio entre los hablantes más instruidos quienes, obviamente, tratan de evitarla.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> También se usa en música. Gardel, cantando tangos, decía 'targo que me hiciste mal y sin embargo te quiero'. Aparentemente la [r] se puede sostener más que la [n], aunque parezca raro.


No veo por dónde pueda deberse a una técnica de vocalización.
El tipo pronunciaba mal y punto.
_


----------



## Julvenzor

Aviador said:


> También en Chile es frecuente oír en el habla popular la pronunciación alveolar simple ([ɾ]) del grafema _l_: _algo_ /argo/; _caldo_ /kardo/; palta /parta/.
> A diferencia de lo que informa Julvenzor respecto del dialecto andaluz, aquí es una pronunciación que no goza de prestigio entre los hablantes más instruidos quienes, obviamente, tratan de evitarla.




La verdad, muchas veces (¿todas?) cuesta distinguir qué es realmente un vulgarismo de un rasgo dialectal. En general, para mí todo lo que son pronunciaciones las considero todas respetables: desde la rioplatense a la cubana. Eso sí, cuando ya entra la gramática de si _imperativos_, _pronombres_, _queísmos_, _dequeísmo_s, _galicismos_, _anglicismos_, _tiempos verbales_, etc., no me vuelvo tan tolerante... 

Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Julvenzor said:


> La verdad, muchas veces (¿todas?) cuesta distinguir qué es realmente un vulgarismo de un rasgo dialectal. En general, para mí todo lo que son pronunciaciones las considero todas respetables: desde la rioplatense a la cubana. Eso sí, cuando ya entra la gramática de si _imperativos_, _pronombres_, _queísmos_, _dequeísmo_s, _galicismos_, _anglicismos_, _tiempos verbales_, etc., no me vuelvo tan tolerante...
> 
> Un saludo.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero en Chile de rasgo dialectal nada de nada.  Lo que dice Aviador es correcto: mala pronunciación lisa y llana, mal vista y evitada por la gente un poco (sólo un poco) más culta.
_


----------



## Maggydch

El fenómeno contrario también adorna las calles de Venezuela: "gracias, mi amol", "adiós, goldita bella". Aunque hay quien dice que eso ocurre nada más en el "interiol".


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> No veo por dónde pueda deberse a una técnica de vocalización.
> El tipo pronunciaba mal y punto.
> _



¿En serio creés que Gardel no sabía pronunciar bien la palabra 'tango'?


----------



## Quiviscumque

Solo para que conste en acta, y sin ánimo de polemizar: la opinión del estimado Julvenzor es muy respetable, pero no es la estándar en Andalucía. Aquí el rotacismo está estigmatizado (lo cual no significa que no se produzca, sobre todo pero no exclusivamente en clases populares y en hablas campesinas). El estimado Julvenzor es libre de pronunciar "Er durse lamentah de doh pahtoreh" al leer "El dulce lamentar de dos pastores", pero probablemente sus profesores le corrijan *esa pronunciación de la "l"* y sus compañeros se la critiquen.

Nótese que no ocurre lo mismo con otros fenómenos del habla andaluza: la relajación de la "s" y otras consonantes, el seseo, la apertura de las vocales en ciertas comarcas, ... no son estigmatizadas. Pero el rotacismo me temo que sí. Y esto es un hecho sociolingüístico, no una valoración mía.


----------



## Xiscomx

Quiviscumque said:


> Solo para que conste en acta, y sin ánimo de polemizar: la opinión del estimado Julvenzor es muy respetable, pero no es la estándar en Andalucía. Aquí el rotacismo está estigmatizado (lo cual no significa que no se produzca, sobre todo pero no exclusivamente en clases populares y en hablas campesinas). El estimado Julvenzor es libre de pronunciar "Er durse lamentah de doh pahtoreh" al leer "El dulce lamentar de dos pastores", pero probablemente sus profesores le corrijan *esa pronunciación de la "l"* y sus compañeros se la critiquen. Nótese que no ocurre lo mismo con otros fenómenos del habla andaluza: la relajación de la "s" y otras consonantes, el seseo, la apertura de las vocales en ciertas comarcas, ... no son estigmatizadas. Pero el rotacismo me temo que sí. Y esto es un hecho sociolingüístico, no una valoración mía.


¡Eso, eso, don Quivis! Y el DRAE sin darse cuenta:
*rotacismo. **1.* m. _Fon._ Conversión de _s_ en _r_ en posición intervocálica.
¿Por qué no hacemos ente todos una colecta para contratar un analizador-corrector para la RAE?
Solo es una sugerencia.


----------



## Kaxgufen

duvija said:


> ¿En serio creés que Gardel no sabía pronunciar bien la palabra 'tango'?



¡Urdió, que inserdio! (no sé pero siempre lo imaginé diciendo esto)

Si vamos al caso, Edith Piaf tampoco pronunciaba las erres como te lo enseñan en la _Alliance_ y no canta "menos mejor" por eso.


----------



## Julvenzor

Quiviscumque said:


> Solo para que conste en acta, y sin ánimo de polemizar: la opinión del estimado Julvenzor es muy respetable, pero no es la estándar en Andalucía. Aquí el rotacismo está estigmatizado (lo cual no significa que no se produzca, sobre todo pero no exclusivamente en clases populares y en hablas campesinas). El estimado Julvenzor es libre de pronunciar "Er durse lamentah de doh pahtoreh" al leer "El dulce lamentar de dos pastores", pero probablemente sus profesores le corrijan *esa pronunciación de la "l"* y sus compañeros se la critiquen.
> 
> Nótese que no ocurre lo mismo con otros fenómenos del habla andaluza: la relajación de la "s" y otras consonantes, el seseo, la apertura de las vocales en ciertas comarcas, ... no son estigmatizadas. Pero el rotacismo me temo que sí. Y esto es un hecho sociolingüístico, no una valoración mía.




Hola, Quiviscumque:

Curiosamente vivimos en la misma comunidad y tenemos una perspectiva completamente diferente. Hasta nuestros días suele decirse que existen ciertos rasgos estimatizados y mal vistos cuando, de hecho, yo nunca (al menos aquí) me he sentido, digamos "discriminado" por ello. Al contrario de muchos padres y maestros que he conocido, a mí ni mis pobres padres sin estudios ni mis profesores me han "corregido" el modo de hablar, que tampoco es un acento extremo, no se vaya usted a pensar otra cosa. 

Personalmente, hay ciertas convenciones lingüísticas que detesto. Porque, como convenciones que son, están basadas más en el uso y costumbre que en criterios objetivos. Yo siempre he sido una persona inconformista (que no un terco) y acepto las críticas cuando las considero justas y convenientes; pero si alguien sólo las dirige por los estándares "mayoritarios", le hago saber de inmediato que hasta el más puro castellano proviene del latín vulgar.

En la historia reciente, numerosos andaluces que decidieron marchar a la capital para dedicarse al mundo del cine y del teatro se la vieron canutas al tener que desaprender sus hablas andaluzas para aprender el magnífico y digno acento madrileño. Vamos, que allí les entraba un patatús cuando _nosotros_ suavizábamos las eses, sese o ceceábamos y respetábamos los acusativos. Este fenómeno de imposición, sin duda, lo he considerado como mero etnocentrismo y egocentrismo (supongo que habrá un término mejor).

Lo que más odio en el mundo son los prejuicios.

Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

Julvenzor said:


> Hola, Quiviscumque:
> 
> Curiosamente vivimos en la misma comunidad y tenemos una perspectiva completamente diferente. Hasta nuestros días suele decirse que existen ciertos rasgos estimatizados y mal vistos cuando, de hecho, yo nunca (al menos aquí) me he sentido, digamos "discriminado" por ello. Al contrario de muchos padres y maestros que he conocido, a mí ni mis pobres padres sin estudios ni mis profesores me han "corregido" el modo de hablar, que tampoco es un acento extremo, no se vaya usted a pensar otra cosa.
> 
> Personalmente, hay ciertas convenciones lingüísticas que detesto. Porque, como convenciones que son, están basadas más en el uso y costumbre que en criterios objetivos. Yo siempre he sido una persona inconformista (que no un terco) y acepto las críticas cuando las considero justas y convenientes; pero si alguien sólo las dirige por los estándares "mayoritarios", le hago saber de inmediato que hasta el más puro castellano proviene del latín vulgar.
> 
> En la historia reciente, numerosos andaluces que decidieron marchar a la capital para dedicarse al mundo del cine y del teatro se la vieron canutas al tener que desaprender sus hablas andaluzas para aprender el magnífico y digno acento madrileño. Vamos, que allí les entraba un patatús cuando _nosotros_ suavizábamos las eses, sese o ceceábamos y respetábamos los acusativos. Este fenómeno de imposición, sin duda, lo he considerado como mero etnocentrismo y egocentrismo (supongo que habrá un término mejor).
> 
> Lo que más odio en el mundo son los prejuicios.
> 
> Un saludo.



Siempre me resulta interesante cómo el habla andaluza llegó a Uruguay, con la mayoría de los inmigrantes. Por supuesto hay gallegos, vascos, canarios, etc. pero buena parte del andaluz se nos pegó. Lindo, lindo. Ver la historia desde la lingüística.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> ¿En serio creés que Gardel no sabía pronunciar bien la palabra 'tango'?



Parece que no.
Unas cuantas grabaciones lo avalan.  Quizá tenía alguna dificultad, como Cortázar.
Pero no por eso cantaba mal.

(Aunque para cantor de tangos: el Polaco, me van a disculpar)
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Parece que no.
> Unas cuantas grabaciones lo avalan. Quizá tenía alguna dificultad, como Cortázar.
> Pero no por eso cantaba mal.
> 
> (Aunque para cantor de tangos: el Polaco, me van a disculpar)
> _



Te disculpo, si al Polaco le agregás Julio Sosa (debilidades que una tiene).
Eso sí, en muchas grabaciones, Gardel pronuncia 'tango' sin ninguna dificultad. No era como Cortázar.


----------



## clares3

Julvenzor said:


> Personalmente, hay ciertas convenciones lingüísticas que detesto. Porque, como convenciones que son, están basadas más en el uso y costumbre que en criterios objetivos.


Hola
En cuanto a la pregunta que abre el hilo, por fortuna el uso de "argo" por algo ha ido desapareciendo y se ha impuesto la norma que, para irritación de algunos, coincide con el habla culta. Subsiste "farda" por falda, "arto" por alto y algún otro residuo de un habla descuidada, poco instruida. La mayoría, en efecto, ha impuesto un uso culto frente a un uso que se asimila a inculto. 
Por edad he asistido a momentos históricos recientes en que cualquier singularidad del habla local se festejaba y defendía como rasgo de distinción "autonómica", incluso con pretensiones de "lengua" propia distinta del español usual; hubo hasta un sentimiento contrario de sospecha generalizada sobre lo que recogiera el DRAE como oficial. Finalmente se ha impuesto la cordura y ya no nos parece tan gracioso que un crío diga "argo". A salvo, claro, opiniones distintas e incluso más formadas.


----------



## duvija

clares3 said:


> Hola
> En cuanto a la pregunta que abre el hilo, por fortuna el uso de "argo" por algo ha ido desapareciendo y se ha impuesto la norma que, para irritación de algunos, coincide con el habla culta. Subsiste "farda" por falda, "arto" por alto y algún otro residuo de un habla descuidada, poco instruida. La mayoría, en efecto, ha impuesto un uso culto frente a un uso que se asimila a inculto.
> Por edad he asistido a momentos históricos recientes en que cualquier singularidad del habla local se festejaba y defendía como rasgo de distinción "autonómica", incluso con pretensiones de "lengua" propia distinta del español usual; hubo hasta un sentimiento contrario de sospecha generalizada sobre lo que recogiera el DRAE como oficial. Finalmente se ha impuesto la cordura y ya no nos parece tan gracioso que un crío diga "argo". A salvo, claro, opiniones distintas e incluso más formadas.



No sé. No es por racionalizar y va en contra de mi almita de profesora, pero no me disgustan los localismos, sean de pronunciación o lo que venga. Siento que el lenguaje escrito es el que tiene que estar reducido a reglas, ¿ pero el habla? ¿por qué? Hay casos sociolingüísticos bien interesantes, que incluyen el querer ser distintos y reconocer a los paisanos. No es por 'incultos' (los que hablan, no todos lo son) sino por algo más profundo, expresivo, y hasta necesario.


----------



## clares3

duvija said:


> casos sociolingüísticos bien interesantes, que incluyen el querer ser distintos y reconocer a los paisanos. No es por 'incultos' (los que hablan, no todos lo son) sino por algo más profundo, expresivo, y hasta necesario.


Hola
Sí, estimada Duvija, pero en el caso concreto de "argo" no conozco ningún lugar en España donde se use para reconocerse, fuera de un uso jocoso precisamente entre gente que sabe muy bien que lo correcto es "algo".


----------



## Fernando

Por otro lado, y teniendo en cuenta el uso que menciona el abridor del hilo (un cartel de mendicidad), es conveniente recordar que esos carteles tienen su propio "estilo literario", entre los que está el uso deliberado de vulgarismos y faltas de ortografía, para hacer entender que el mendigo es un individuo "del pueblo".

Sea o no cierto esto, ya es un cliché. En la película "Torrente", que todo español que lea esto reconocerá (malgre soi), hay una escena en que escriben mal el texto "porque da más pena".


----------



## Ludaico

Julvenzor said:


> Hola Ludaico, por favor, le ruego cortésmente que lo no llame "expresarse mal"; pues bien podría yo despotricar de las _bienconsideradas_ hablas del resto de España.
> 
> Y concuerdo con Pablo, el vídeo hace una clara referencia a los rasgos típicos del caracter andaluz. Y ojo, no sólo propio de catetos e ignorantes: yo también digo "a*r*go" y "a*r*macén". A ver si alguien osa tacharme de analfabeto, que le corregiré hasta el DNI.
> 
> Un saludo.


_Argo_ está mal dicho, y yo mismo en alguna ocasión, festivamente, lo he dicho, con conciencia de que estaba mal dicho. He procurado contestar honradamente a quien inició el hilo. No vaya usted a confundirlo. Despotrique usted todo lo que quiera. Yo nunca lo haré.
Saludos.


----------



## Julvenzor

Ludaico said:


> _Argo_ está mal dicho, y yo mismo en alguna ocasión, festivamente, lo he dicho, con conciencia de que estaba mal dicho. He procurado contestar honradamente a quien inició el hilo. No vaya usted a confundirlo. Despotrique usted todo lo que quiera. Yo nunca lo haré.
> Saludos.




Yo no confundo a nadie, me limito a condenar las afirmaciones categóricas. Tengo derecho de contradecir su opinión porque el terreno de lo bien o mal dicho es totalmente subjetivo: ¿Cómo establecemos lo correcto e incorrecto? ¿Como lo dice la mayoría hispanohablante? Vale, pues entonces jamás habrían de haberse aceptado ciertos localismos castellanos ya bastante nombrados por aquí. Uno habla como aprendió a hablar, no como se supondía por tales gramáticas que debiera pronunciarlo. Puede decirse que pronunciar X palabra de Y forma es propio, generalmente, de gente inculta y poco instruida (sic); pero no se debe, como desgracidamente ya se ha hecho en este hilo, *categorizar* a todos bajo el mismo paradigma. En conclusión y a tenor del mensaje de clares3, he de autoconsiderarme vulgar y muy mal hablado, pues toda "l" interconsonántica la convierto en algo parecido a una "r". ¡Qué lástima de mí no haber nacido en Salamanca...!

Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Julvenzor said:


> Yo no confundo a nadie, me limito a condenar las afirmaciones categóricas. Tengo derecho de contradecir su opinión porque el terreno de lo bien o mal dicho es totalmente subjetivo: ¿Cómo establecemos lo correcto e incorrecto? ¿Como lo dice la mayoría hispanohablante? Vale, pues entonces jamás habrían de haberse aceptado ciertos localismos castellanos ya bastante nombrados por aquí. Uno habla como aprendió a hablar, no como se supondía por tales gramáticas que debiera pronunciarlo. Puede decirse que pronunciar X palabra de Y forma es propio, generalmente, de gente inculta y poco instruida (sic); pero no se debe, como desgracidamente ya se ha hecho en este hilo, *categorizar* a todos bajo el mismo paradigma. En conclusión y a tenor del mensaje de clares3, he de autoconsiderarme vulgar y muy mal hablado, pues toda "l" interconsonántica la convierto en algo parecido a una "r". ¡Qué lástima de mí no haber nacido en Salamanca...!
> 
> Un saludo.



Le doy un consejo gratis: ¡tranquilícese!
Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

¡Haya paz!

Para mí es un rasgo dialectal y la escritura refleja esta proununciación, sin más.
Grandes autores ha usado este grafía para reflejarlo sin juzgarla y no es nuestro propósito aquí.

Para el OP: se puede utilizar por escrito cuando se quiere pegar a la pronunciación de de un personaje; ahora bien, mejor evitarlo en un trabajo académico.

Hasta luego

______________________
Nota de moderación:

A partir de ahora todos los mensajes que no contesten esctricamente a la pregunta serán suprimidos.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## ACQM

A ver, creo que a veces perdemos el norte y la motivación del hilo. No he visto el corto del que habla el forero que inició el hilo, pero creo que es bastante sarcástico y nos han contextualizado que ese "dame argo" está escrito (que no hablado) en el cartelito de un mendigo.Teniendo este contexto en cuenta, creo que se hace evidente para cualquier español que el autor intentó plasmar un tópico, porque la expresión "dame argo" igual que otras frases como "es triste de pedir pero más triste es de robar", son frases recurrentes como tópicos del mendigo que pide limosna que suele ser una persona inculta e ignorante, y como alguien comentó, en algunas ocasiones, en vez de intentar corregir sus errores, prefieren remarcarlos como expresión de humildad. 

En otra ocasión u otro hilo podemos explayarnos en la necesidad de promover o eliminar ciertas características del habla y distinguir las hablas dialectales de los errores. Pero ese NO es el tema del hilo. En mi humilde opinión este foro es para ayudar a aquellos que tengan dudas sobre nuestra lengua, no para dejar claro lo cultos que somos todos.


----------



## germanbz

¿Consideramos el Español por definición una lengua fonética?. Pues desde ese punto de vista todas las pronunciaciones serán absolutamente "respetables" (esto me suena a las competiciones de colegios actuales donde "todos ganan" para que no haya niños tristes). Pero una cosa es que sean "respetables" otra es que sean fonéticamente correctas.

Porque si son aceptadas, respetables...etc. ¿por qué se enseñan en los colegios tal cual?. Es decir, ¿hay algún padre que proteste por que a su hijo se se enseña a decir "algo" en vez de "argo"? 

Por estas tierras está creciendo un fenómeno, desconocido hace poco más de una década que es el de las h aspiradas sobre todos entre los jóvenes de ciertas comarcas. "Ehto" por "esto".  Yo no sé cuando se convertirá en correcto y respetable pero hoy por hoy y aquí "ehto" es un "esto" simplemente mal pronunciado. A lo que voy es a esa confusión políticamente correcta de fundir lo aceptado, lo digno con lo correcto.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

*** Respuesta a mensaje borrado. Martine (Mod...)

Para mí la pronunciación de "argo" y por supuesto la de "ehto" son características del habla andaluza.

El problema de fondo en todo esto es que las hablas meridionales en España tienen baja consideración para la mayoría social de este país. Y eso poca solución tiene.

En Andalucía pronunciar "argo" en vez de algo es moneda común ,aunque se evita en el lenguaje esmerado y en el muy formal, precisamente por la baja consideración que tiene en España.
También lo evitan todos aquellos andaluces que en general evitan todas las características del habla andaluza, excepto la aspiración de la ese implosiva y que se esfuerzan por estandarizar su habla, pero para un andaluz medio, de cultura media, decir "argo" no supone ningún problema, siempre que no sea en un ámbito excesivamente formal.


Desde luego, yo pronuncio "ehto" con la ese implosiva aspirada y en ningún momento considero que lo esté pronunciando mal. En mi dialecto se pronuncia así y es una pronunciación perfectamente válida en español.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

germanbz said:


> Vamos a darle la vuelta al concepto de "corrección".
> 
> Si estuviéramos enseñando a un extranjero a hablar español ¿le enseñaríamos a decir "argo" o "algo", "ejto" o "esto"? Por qué pues si consideramos "igualmente digno y correcto "argo y ejto" en la inmensa mayoría de los casos enseñaríamos "algo" y "esto"?
> La aceptación de las variedades dialectales habladas en el habla común no quita que se considere la existencia de un "estándar considerado *más correcto*" y esto no sólo ocurre en español. Pero bueno, tema subjetivo como tantos otros.




En muchos programas actuales de español para extranjeros, actualmente se enseñan las diversas variedades de pronunciación, si bien es cierto que solo las mayoritarias y más aceptadas, como el seseo, o la ese aspirada de "ehto".
Desde luego no el ceceo, o la confusión de l y r implosivas "argo", sin duda porque son minoritarias en el conjunto del dominio hispanohablante.


----------



## germanbz

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En muchos programas actuales de español para extranjeros, actualmente se enseñan las diversas variedades de pronunciación, si bien es cierto que solo las mayoritarias y más aceptadas, como el seseo, o la ese aspirada de "ehto".
> Desde luego no el ceceo, o la confusión de l y r implosivas "argo", sin duda porque son minoritarias en el conjunto del dominio hispanohablante.


¿Pero se enseña "su existencia" o se les dice que es igual "de correcto" decir "ejto" que "esto" y que elijan la que más les guste? 
Porque hay una diferencia entre ambas cosas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

germanbz said:


> ¿Pero se enseña "su existencia" o se les dice que es igual "de correcto" decir "ejto" que "esto" y que elijan la que más les guste?
> Porque hay una diferencia entre ambas cosas.


Que son igualmente válidas. En unos sitios predomina una forma y en otros, otra. En cuanto al seseo sobre todo, se les dice que elijan ellos como desean pronunciar la zeta.
Un extranjero hablando con acento de Salamanca en Argentina, quedaría raro, por muy cercano al estándar de España que sea. Lo normal y aconsejable es que aprenda la variedad argentina.

Igual que en inglés te pueden decir que la r final de "car" se pronuncia o se deja de pronunciar, dependiendo de las zonas, sin decirte que una de las dos formas sea nmás váida que la otra.


----------



## Peterdg

germanbz said:


> ¿Pero se enseña "su existencia" o se les dice que es igual "de correcto" decir "ejto" que "esto" y que elijan la que más les guste?
> Porque hay una diferencia entre ambas cosas.


Me asombra lo de "correcto"/"más correcto" etc. Para nosotros son simplemente rasgos de cada región. Punto.

No soy hablante nativo: entonces puedo deciros que no hay ningún hispanohablante que hable según el libro (es decir, siguiendo más o menos la ortografía, si eso es el criterio). La cosa es que la gente no se da cuenta a no ser que sea fonólogo. 

Por alguna razón u otra, al habla andaluza se le ha atribuido un estigma en España. Y, porque es bastante reconocible, es bastante fácil estigmatizarlo. Creo que es triste, muy triste.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Peterdg said:


> [...]Por alguna razón u otra, al habla andaluza se le ha atribuido un estigma en España. Y, porque es bastante reconocible, es bastante fácil estigmatizarlo. Creo que es triste, muy triste.



Por favor, estimado Peterdg, ¡no, no, no! Soy andaluz, hijo de andaluces, y me molesta ese victimismo. Nadie estigmatiza el habla de Felipe González Márquez, ni de María Victoria Atencia, ni de Antonio Muñoz Molina, ni de... 

*** Respuesta a mensaje borrado. Martine (Mod...)

La corrección política y el _todo da igual_ están bien, pero no desorientemos a los posibles lectores de este hilo (antes de que la bifronte moderadora justamente lo borre ) No recuerdo a ningún andaluz rotacizando en un discurso público (salvo quizás algún líder del SOC). Pero, por supuesto, quien quiera hacerlo, que lo haga.


----------



## Peterdg

Quiviscumque said:


> Por favor, estimado Peterdg, ¡no, no, no! Soy andaluz, hijo de andaluces, y me molesta ese victimismo. Nadie estigmatiza el habla de Felipe González Márquez, ni de María Victoria Atencia, ni de Antonio Muñoz Molina, ni de...
> 
> En cuanto al rotacismo, consultad las páginas 228ss de la "Fonética y Fonología" académica: "Es probable que el rotacismo constituya un fenómeno tardío de origen andaluz [...] En España, el proceso aparece en el dominio leonés, en la Mancha, Extremadura, [...] *aunque no goza de buena consideración social *[mis negritas] [...]".
> 
> La corrección política y el _todo da igual_ están bien, pero no desorientemos a los posibles lectores de este hilo (antes de que la bifronte moderadora justamente lo borre ) No recuerdo a ningún andaluz rotacizando en un discurso público (salvo quizás algún líder del SOC). Pero, por supuesto, quien quiera hacerlo, que lo haga.


No me estaba refiriendo al rotacismo en particular sino a todas las particularidades del habla andaluza. No hay ninguna razón para desdeñar un elemento en particular y aceptar otros (que también ocurren en otras regiones). Además, fonológicamente, la "r", la "l" y la "d" son muy parecidas. La lengua se encuentra en exactamente la misma posición en la boca. 

Por ejemplo: en mi lengua materna, no hay diferencia entre la "r" y la "rr", así que sin asistencia, nosotros no oímos la diferencia (por lo menos, no en la pronunciación de la "r" o "rr"). Ahora bien: ¿Cómo nos enseñan la diferencia entre "pero" y "perro"? El truco para nosotros es: para decir "pero", di "pedo" con una "d" y una "e" corta. Y, te juro, funciona. Si analizamos las palabras "pero" y "perro", también la "e" se pronuncia de manera diferente: los hispanohablantes no lo notan porque es fonológicamente irrelevante en español, pero nosotros sí lo notamos. La diferencia en la pronunciación entre "pero" y "perro" no sólo se encuentra en la pronunciación de la "r" o la "rr", sino también en la pronunciación de la "e". (Si dijeramos "pero" como "pedo" con una "e" larga, "pedo" sonaría como "pedo" en español, y eso, no lo queremos., no señor)

Con eso quiero decir que no hay tanta diferencia entre pronunciar "algo" o "argo". Todo es relativo.

Tampoco voy a decir a alguien que tenga que pronunciar "algo" como "argo", pero eso es otra cosa que decir que sea malo.

PD; Tengo una amiga andaluza (que es lingüísta y que vive en Bélgica) que se enfadaría desmesuradamente si leyese las críticas sobre el habla andaluza


----------



## clares3

Peterdg said:


> Con eso quiero decir que no hay tanta diferencia entre pronunciar "algo" o "argo". Todo es relativo.
> 
> Tampoco voy a decir a alguien que tenga que pronunciar "algo" como "argo", pero eso es otra cosa que decir que sea malo. Tengo una amiga andaluza (que es lingüísta y que vive en Bélgica) que se enfadaría desmesuradamente si leyese las críticas sobre el habla andaluza


Hola
Creo que la moderadora se ha esforzado con gran flexibilidad en evitar que derivemos hacia una causa general contra el acento andaluz para centrarnos en el tándem algo/argo. Respecto del tándem, insisto (e invoco las esclarecedoras contribuciones de Quiviscumque) en la corrección de "algo" frente a la incorrección de "argo". La discusión no se habría extendido si el tándem hubiera sido "halgo"/"algo"; ahí, todos de acuerdo en que uno está bien y el otro mal
Y, por favor, nos nos atribuyáis a quienes defendemos el idioma una suerte de discriminación frente a los acentos y usos locales.


----------



## germanbz

Peterdg said:


> Me asombra lo de "correcto"/"más correcto" etc. Para nosotros son simplemente rasgos de cada región. Punto.
> 
> No soy hablante nativo: entonces puedo deciros que no hay ningún hispanohablante que hable según el libro (es decir, siguiendo más o menos la ortografía, si eso es el criterio). La cosa es que la gente no se da cuenta a no ser que sea fonólogo.
> 
> Por alguna razón u otra, al habla andaluza se le ha atribuido un estigma en España. Y, porque es bastante reconocible, es bastante fácil estigmatizarlo. Creo que es triste, muy triste.



¿cual es el sonido en lengua española de la "L"?
¿Se puede considerar "más correcto" la pronunciación de una L (en cualquier posición de palabra) como /L/ más correcta que pronunciarla como una "R"?. Yo pienso que sí, cono considero que si la "S" aislada tiene un sonido por todos conocido y que silábicamente se ha enseñado (no se ya ahora) en las escuelas como /sa/ /se/ /si/ /so/ /su/ ¿se podrá considerar "más correcto" que usar el sonido /j/?. Luego por otro lado está que en el lenguaje oral existen los acentos y dialectos, que dan riqueza y variedad y tal, en eso estamos de acuerdo, pero por mucho que os empeñeis algunos yo personalmente jamás inciaría a un aprendiz de español en la pronunciación de "ejto", "argo" o cualquier ejemplo similar que se os pueda ocurrir por muy digno que lo consideréis localmente.


----------



## amanarma

hola: 
Creo que en lo que no se está de acuerdo es en la "dicción perfecta".
Si tomamos _LAGO_, ¿quién pronunciaría _Rago? _Como bien señalaba Peterdg, nosotros en general no somos conscientes de la dificultad de nuestra pronunciación. 
¿Se está discutiendo si se debe escribir ARGO y entender ALGO? Creo que no.
Hasta que somos comparados, ¿quién pone en duda que su pronunciación es la "más correcta"? Una cosa es la escritura y la convención, el acuerdo para entendernos entre el mayor número de hispanohablantes del mundo y otra cosa es lo que se habla en la calle. 
No sería lo mismo _Brasa _que _Blasa _(Saludos a Blasita) pero también demuestra que la L, no tiene una sola manera de ser pronunciada. ¿Quién no conoce a alguien con dificultad para pronunciar el sonido "RR"? Y si alguien escucha: _esto es así ¿Veldá? _por el contexto tendrá que saber si está diciéndose: _esto es así, ¿verdad? o Esto es así, beldad. 
_Y si no, que pregunte con amabilidad la duda.
El corto utiliza en tono jocoso una realidad social demencial: la gente que pide limosna y que no sabe escribir correctamente o, -como otro forero ha apuntado- a veces deliberadamente recurre a la incorrección ortográfica en sus carteles como forma de acentuar su falta de medios.

un saludo cordial , ¡me había quedado de lo más seca la intervención!


----------

